# merry christmas



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Everybody have a safe and merry christmas. Have fun everybody.


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's wishing a Very Merry Christmas to all of the fine folks on Haytalk!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the gift you guys give all year long:
Great advice and some pretty good laughs.
Farmers ROCK!


----------

